# Comformation Classes



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Tuesday night I took Mimi to conformation class in Orlando- 8:10 pm ( really too late for us) This week the trainer judge was that rude guy from last week. UGH!

We got there 30 minutes before class and we watched the Obedience and Agility dogs performing. The place is huge and the place was abuzz with people/dogs.

A lot of people keep their dogs in soft crates outside the rings while waiting.

Just before Mimis group was to start a HUGE Neopolitan Mastiff started barking and scared Mimi and a few of other small & toy dogs. The other toy dogs are all older than Mimi and seemed to recover faster. They all were affected.

There are many very tall or imposing dogs. 2 Afghan hounds, a Rhodesian Ridgeback, the Mastiff and many others. Most of the dogs were medium/ large dogs with high energy. Even though we were with the group of small dogs Mimi was 3 lbs and the next smallest was 9 lbs.

Now I do not know if it was her having a bath earlier in the day or the drive ( 1 hr) or the late hour but Mimi was having not on her game. I was disappointed that she didn't look like she was enjoying herself. She put on the brakes and didn't want to walk and this had never happened before. We practice walking on the show lead at home everyday for a brief period of time and she never acted stressed out or unhappy. I knew not to drag her but I didn't want to reward her stopping with picking her up either. Neither food or squeeky was motivating. I think she wanted to go to bed! I sure did by the time I drove home.

On Wednesday ( last) night we went to a different Conformation class ( that my sister found on line) in Ocala FL- Its 30 min away and at 7 PM - both much better. Unfortunately she was again the only teensy dog and acted very tentative. Not shaking or begging to get up but her tail is down and she didn't act herself. She didn't want to walk and I knew not to drag her. I tried treats and her favorite squeaky and she really was hard to get to move. I gave her frequent time outs but I didn't want her to want to be picked up.

A young girl that is a well versed dog handler pet and spoke to Mimi on the sidelines and the tail came up and wagged and I saw her happy face but as soon as the girl moved on Mimi was back to her "not too keen on this whole place" attitude.

The teacher was pleasant enough although I knew she is not a toy dog person........she asked me if the judges check the topknot while the dog is on the table? Topknot check.......we need a topknot check over here ! I laughed to myself. I think the trainer was an agility/ obedience trainer who was standing in for someone who was sick. Mimi did do well standing on the table. At this point I am just glad when she doesn't sit or try to lie down.

Anyway I am hopeful that Mimi will get used to this whole scene with exposure and patience. patience, patience. Luckily I have enough patience for several people. 

I guess I need some encouraging words for those of you that show and were where I am at one point ( albeit a long time ago) This is harder than it looks but I am not giving up.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

sorry, I'm new to this too and don't have much input. When we first started our classes Ava would shake when we first got there - but she walked really well and she was alittle shy on the table.

Fast forward, she is no longer afraid of the classes and now she sees it as play time.....hopping around the ring on her hind legs trying to get to any other dog with in a few feet of her :shocked: . 

And as for the table shyness, I've been taking her to PetSmart, Home Depot, Lucky's Bed & Bisquit (anywhere she's allowed to go) and I put her up on a counter and have strangers touch her like the judge would. This helped alot.

I'm glad you found a closer class with a better time. I guess just keep trying it each week and see how it goes for now.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't have loads of experience as do others here..but when I was reading this..you could have been writing about Bisou. She behaved just as your Mimi did, when I first got her around new situations and people, other dogs, walking etc etc- anywhere she could be nervous, she was.

My trainer really helped a lot (but it was private sessions- and he said she was his smallest client)..but the good news is that she has really come around so don't give up!! Slowly but surely..that is what I've been saying. She still isn't the biggest fan of all these things..but has made a lot of progress. Now she'll actually approach strangers for a sniff and she won't shake non stop. My trainer told me not to 'push her' into meeting new people..that she was like an extremely shy child..and over time with exposure, she'd come around. Good luck!

PS- it's too bad the one teacher isn't a toy dog fan. naturally I'm very biased but I don't get why people make such broad judgments like that. it's very narrow minded.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't have experience with showing or conformation. But in obedience training, we learned to get really creative with high value treats when treats were not motivating enough. Make sure she is good and hungry at the class (no feeding dinner beforehand) and break out a treat that she never sees at home that she loves. Some members here even give prosciutto with the fat picked off. When I am training Casanova not to bark at big dogs outside, I bring out the big guns, like filet mignon or baked chicken skin. If I treat him alot at home and bring the same treats out and it's late and he's full, he's not that motivated to do the commands...


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

She's still so very new to all of this, so like anything else, a period of adjustment (and patience ..LOL!) will be necessary. She will come along in due time---she is quite the little charmer.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I went through that with Lois. "timid' was never a word I would have used for her but she got the bejesees scared out of her by a family member's Borzoi who was just unfortunate enough to just stand there looking at her. She had just turned 6 mos old. At the time though I didn't have handling class to take her to so I took her to a few shows and was getting discouraged, and was wondering if i would be able to show her because she clearly did not seem to enjoy it. But she wound up doing really well at the Maltese Nationals a month later, and I was going to leave her home because i didn't want to scare her anymore. Now, she is a nut ringside (barking and spinning) but calms down in the ring. 

So don't give up! If you can find a match show around you, I highly recommend it to get her used to the sights and sounds of show. They are busy! Lois knows the difference between a dog show and handling class and acts differently in both. Just don't give up and i can't wait to hear how you guys do! I know how frustrating it is to have the classes be big dog oriented. i'm usually the only one with a toy dog at mine also.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Socialization is more than one class a week. Get her out there every day meeting new people and dogs, walking in new environments. The more you do, the more progress you will make. There is a pinned thread on socialization. At about 6 months dogs enter another fear period. It is important to provide them with positive experiences in great number during this time. That means if you are visiting another dog, be sure it is a polite adult dog. If you are visiting with children, be sure they are dog savvy kids and in small numbers. Make her outtings be positive ones. I will actually stop by a place without my dog and ask if I can visit and then tell people how to say hello and offer my treats. This way I don't have people running up and towering over my dog who is in a critical stage of socialization.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am SOOOO lucky. I have the most wonderful conformation class and it is all small dog. I had tried two others before I found this class which is not well publicized. I practically, stumbled upon it. But the group that goes to this class together have become my friends and even my mentors. If you can't find a class to your liking perhaps you and the other small dog owners could ask the club if they would host a class for small dogs. This happens in some places and makes a lot of sense because in conformation your dog will show with other small dogs in breed and even up to group. 

I would say that it is a good idea to keep looking if you aren't sure you are in the right place for handling classes. Cadeau had a bad experience with a huge dog jumping a ring gate to come after him when he was a puppy. Probably, he would have been a reactive dog anyway, but I feel this contributed to some of the problems we continue to have. I may have made some mistakes early on in his puppyhood, but this is not a dog who has not been exposed. The problem is that some of his exposure was not positive and it messed us up big time, and make it difficult when it came to showing him.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I would not like a big dog scaring my little one. I don't think they should be around them in a class. I agree with Carina that it should be small dogs only.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

As for the socialization, Mimi is out and about all the time. We go to Lowe's, JoAnne Fabric, the Town Squares in the Villages, PetSmart, PetCo and she does really well with strangers and even small/medium dogs. She had never acted timid before. She is sedate but barks and plays and seems like a normal pup.
I don't think its the lack of new social situations. I noted that she acts afraid of loud barking not large dogs.

She has been to 3 classes in one 7 day period. 

I am hoping for her to find that its fun.

Unfortunately we have not found what her "high value" treat is. She is extremely picky. I found out she loves butter,

I am not giving up I just hope she gets to like it. Maybe at the Ocala show tomorrow I can network with some toy breed people.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Nov 12 2009, 12:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850447


> As for the socialization, Mimi is out and about all the time. We go to Lowe's, JoAnne Fabric, the Town Squares in the Villages, PetSmart, PetCo and she does really well with strangers and even small/medium dogs. She had never acted timid before. She is sedate but barks and plays and seems like a normal pup.
> I don't think its the lack of new social situations. I noted that she acts afraid of loud barking not large dogs.
> 
> She has been to 3 classes in one 7 day period.
> ...


Be systematic. 2 new places per week. She should walk and be stacked in those new places. She should meet 7 new people per week. This means being pet by, taking treats from, going over on the table. 

It is very important for small dogs to have positive experiences with large dogs. Ask around and make a date to get coffee or something and hang out. This means the large dog is well behaved, calm, and accustomed to little dogs. People are constantly amazed that Soda sits in stays next to huge dogs and doesn't care. This is because I went out of my way to find large dogs to socialize with. 

I would not feed your dog butter. Try fresh boiled chicken or beef, Buddy Biscuit soft and chewy, natural balance of red barn roll, etc. Skip a meal or feed 1/2 a meal prior to training so she is hungry.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Nov 12 2009, 09:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850323


> I don't have loads of experience as do others here..but when I was reading this..you could have been writing about Bisou. *She behaved just as your Mimi did, when I first got her around new situations and people, other dogs, walking etc etc- anywhere she could be nervous, she was.*
> 
> My trainer really helped a lot (but it was private sessions- and he said she was his smallest client)..but the good news is that she has really come around so don't give up!! Slowly but surely..that is what I've been saying. She still isn't the biggest fan of all these things..but has made a lot of progress. Now she'll actually approach strangers for a sniff and she won't shake non stop. *My trainer told me not to 'push her' into meeting new people..that she was like an extremely shy child..and over time with exposure, she'd come around. *Good luck!
> 
> PS- it's too bad the one teacher isn't a toy dog fan. naturally I'm very biased but I don't get why people make such broad judgments like that. it's very narrow minded.[/B]


I swear Gigi and Bisou are long lost twins! Unfortunately with Gig we did have to force her to meet certain people when we traveled a lot this summer. That was the aggreement when we got a dog, nothing will stop my family from traveling and I thought since she was a year old, and that she was small enough, traveling would not be an issue.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

We've done about 10 different training courses amongst our 3 fluffs these past 4 years. Some of the courses we attended have both large and small breeds in them. Raine is the more timid one and she didn't enjoy being near large dogs at all. She's not afraid but she rather they're not there. She's also not that social and rather be on her own. DH said she's just a snob. LOL. Napoleon who's 3 1/2 lbs was a bit intimidated by larger rumbunctious dogs during his puppy classes last summer. Now that he's in basic obedience classes and he's older (11 months), he seems fine with all sizes (we have a Newfoundland lab in our class). Pasha is a more dominant one of our three. He's been to a basic and intermediate agility courses and will be going to the advanced course this winter. I swear he thinks he's a big dog. He loves playing with the big breeds and ignores smaller ones. Even when they seem aggressive, he's not intimidated or scared although I have to watch it that things don't get out of hand.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I did want to add one more thing. Assume that the people in your handling class know nothing about handling their big dogs (and sometimes that truly is the case) I'm sure you know this, but sometimes big dog owners want their dog to 'meet' your malt and swear they aren't mean. Don't believe them! Make them keep their distance. 

When my daughter shows Lucy in Junior Showmanship, it scares me sometimes because there will be kids in there with huge dogs that they don't have control of. When Marina first started, she didn't pay attention to it but I knew when she finally 'got it' when she was seriously crowded by a kid with a big dog and she moved Lucy to a more reasonable distance. 

I'm sure this is just a phase that she is going through and hopefully she'll get over herself! One of the things i read when i first started showing was that going to too many conformation classes is the best way to ruin your show dog. They get bored (or they get scared) I haven't put that theory to the test yet, but it's something to keep in mind. And you'll become a better handler working through this problem!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Nov 12 2009, 02:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850466


> QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Nov 12 2009, 12:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850447





> As for the socialization, Mimi is out and about all the time. We go to Lowe's, JoAnne Fabric, the Town Squares in the Villages, PetSmart, PetCo and she does really well with strangers and even small/medium dogs. She had never acted timid before. She is sedate but barks and plays and seems like a normal pup.
> I don't think its the lack of new social situations. I noted that she acts afraid of loud barking not large dogs.
> 
> She has been to 3 classes in one 7 day period.
> ...


Be systematic. 2 new places per week. She should walk and be stacked in those new places. She should meet 7 new people per week. This means being pet by, taking treats from, going over on the table. 

It is very important for small dogs to have positive experiences with large dogs. Ask around and make a date to get coffee or something and hang out. This means the large dog is well behaved, calm, and accustomed to little dogs. People are constantly amazed that Soda sits in stays next to huge dogs and doesn't care. This is because I went out of my way to find large dogs to socialize with. 

I would not feed your dog butter. Try fresh boiled chicken or beef, Buddy Biscuit soft and chewy, natural balance of red barn roll, etc. Skip a meal or feed 1/2 a meal prior to training so she is hungry.
[/B][/QUOTE]

FYI- She is picky with a capital P and is very small. She was 2lb 14 oz when I got her and she dropped down to 2 lb 8 oz. This is with eatting but not eatting well. She eats only tiny amounts. I have tried boiled chicken, and beef-Buddy biscuit- she ignored. Natural balanceof red barn she wouldn't even try. I will not let her skip a meal as she is too little. Someone at the show told me to use microwaved all beef hotdog till its rubbery. I will try it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If a puppy is inappetant to the point of it being detrimental to their health, a physical cause should be ruled out. 

Personally, I don't argue with dogs to eat. You eat when I put it down or you are force fed if the dog truly has such an issue with food they will not sustain themselves (over the years I have only had one that required this...and he got sick of it after about a week and ate on his own). 

I find the stinkier the treat the better...some of the fish treats are extra smelly. 

But rewards do not all have to be food. I will put up all fun toys and they only get to play with fun toys with me. A game of tug is a GREAT reward.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

When I first got Casanova, he hardly ate. In retrospect, I regret not having addressed it earlier because I thought he was just a picky eater too. I even think not eating causes dogs not to want to eat. I've heard their stomach gets too acidic when they haven't eat for too long, which causes them to want to eat even less because there is discomfort. Casanova eats like a pig now...so I feel sure it was discomfort causing him not to in the beginning. You might try taking her on long walks to make her hungry. One breeder told me to feed cheerios to stimulate their appetite and then feed a healthy food. Another breeder recommends Pedigree chicken and rice to stimulate appetite, then switch to a better food. Heck, I would feed steak just to get the appetite going, then find a dog food. Good luck! She is a real cutie! :wub:

p.s.: Also I tried the tough love method of food down for 15 minutes x 2 times a day and no treats. I'm not sure it works with these teeny dogs. I think Casanova ate 3 kibbles a day for 3 weeks. I think it's better to get them eating whatever you can get them to eat if they're so stubborn, then think about more balanced foods...


----------

